# Ein neuer PC solls werden



## SirCire (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi PC-Technick Crew,

wie viele vor mir, würde ich euch auch gerne um eure Mithilfe bei der Auswahl diverser PC-Komponenten bitten. Da mein alter Rechner zu einem „Gameing Krüppel“ mit einem stolzen Alter von über 6 Jahren geworden ist, soll nun ein Neuer her.

Was habe ich schon?
-LG 22“ Monitor (1680x1050)
-Tastatur und Maus
-3.1 Boxen 

Was möchte ich damit machen?
-  WOW auf vollen Details spielen (Schattenquali auch ganz oben) ohne Ruckler
-  Aion wenigstens auf mittleren Details flüssig spielen
- DVDs Brennen
- Filme ohne Ruckler ansehen
- einfache Schreibarbeiten und kleinere Fotoretuschen für den Heimbereich (Software dazu ist auch vorhanden)

Selbst zusammenbauen?
Das ist absichtlich als Frage formuliert, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich den Zusammenbau selbstständig gebacken bekomme. Was ich bisher an Hardwarearbeiten unternommen habe ist,
- Ausbau eines alten und Einbau eines neuen Netzteils
- Ausbau einer alten und Einbau einer neuen Grafikkarte
- Hinzufügen einer zweiten Festplatte im Master-Slave Betrieb, mit anbringen der Jumper
- Hinzufügen eines DVD-Laufwerkes
- Erweitern des Arbeitsspeichers
- Einbau eines Festplattenkühlers

Was ich halt noch nie gemacht hab, ist das anbringen von einem Mainboard im Gehäuse, sowie sämtliche arbeiten am Prozessor. Glaubt ihr, ich könnte den Zusammenbau selbst packen oder sollte ich lieber die Fachleite ranlassen?

Wo liegt das Limit?
Die absolute Deadline liegt bei 600Euro. Das heißt ich werde nicht einen einzigen Cent mehr zur Verfügung haben als exakt 600 Euro. Nach oben also keinerlei Spielraum.
Es ist auch *nicht!* erforderlich, dass die komplette Summe möglichst komplett ausgenutzt wird. Soll heißen, wenn sich ein Rechner bewerkstelligen lässt, der oben angegebene Arbeiten verrichtet und am Ende nur z.B. 520Euro kostet, dann ist das durchaus wünschenswert. Der Rechner soll also maximale Effiziens bei den genannten Anwendungen haben, ohne einen riesen Überschuß an Leistung zu liefern, die ich dann gar nicht nutze. Ein bisschen Spielraum nach oben ist zwar immer gut, aber methaphorisch, brauch ich hier keinen Earth Simulator um 5+7 zusammenzurechnen. 

Gibt es weitere Besonderheiten?
Was noch wichtig wäre, ist ein Betriebssystem. Da ich zur Zeit nur OEM-Versionen von Windows habe, die es eben Standardmässig auf den Recovery CDs der Händler mit dazu gibt, wäre ein neues Betriebssystem wohl zwingend erforderlich.
Die Lautstärke des Rechners, ist mir gelinde gesagt egal. Meinen jetztigen Rechner höre ich immer. Er ist laut beim Booten, er ist mässig laut beim anzeigen des Desktops und der wird lauter wenn ich Spiele. Von daher muss das neue System kein super Silent System sein.Wenn also die standardmässigen Lüfter etwas lauter sind, ist das in Ordnung, wenn sie aber laut und schlecht kühlen ist das wiederum suboptimal. Es sollte also der goldene Mittelweg gefunden werden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich zietiere Mal aus dem PC-Zusammenstellungs Thread, da du ja Sagtest die 600 Euro müssen nicht ausgereitzt werden:

Der 450&#8364; PC


Konzipiert ist dieser Rechner für relativ kleine Geldbeutel, er ist bei niedrigen Auflösungen aber bei vielen Spielen für hohe FPS-Raten gut.


CPU : AMD Athlon II X2 250

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB

Gehäuse : Xigmatek Asgard

Netzteil : Xigmatek GoGreen 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD5770

RAM : 4GB G-Skill DDR2 800MHz

-----------------------

Der 550&#8364; PC


Schon ein Fortschritt gegenüber dem 450&#8364; PC , damit wird man vor allem bei Spielen die Quadcore´s unterstützen seine Freuden haben.


CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940

Kühler : Arctic Freezer 64 Pro

Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB

Gehäuse : Xigmatek Asgard

Netzteil : Xigmatek GoGreen 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD5770

RAM : 4GB G-Skill DDR2 800MHz

Sind Beide Super und schaffen das was du willst, der Einzige Unterschied ist der CPU wobei der 2. ein Quadcore ist und somit ein klein wenig Zukunftssicherer wobei man mit diesem Wort im PC-Bereich eh sehr vorsichtig umgehen sollte.

Wenn du noch etwas wartest taucht sicher einer der Spezies auf und bastelt etwas speziell für dich^^.

Zum Thema Mainboard und CPU einbau. Zu erst: Dich selber Entladen in dem du einen Heizkörper anfast oder so nun kommen in das Gehäuse Abstandshalter aber nur dahin wo das Board schraublöscher hat das sieht man recht schnell., die müssen rein und werden mitgeliefert wenn du das Board nähmlich direckt ans Gehäuse schraubst Grillst du dir mit etwas pesch die neuen Teile direckt. Cpu und Cpu Lüfter Montiert man am besten auserhalb des gehäuses da es dort um einiges einfacher ist. Die Blende für die Rückseite rein. Board einsetzten und Festschreuben aber nicht zu fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Den Cpu niemals oben oder Unten anfassen immer nur mit 2 Fingern an der Kante.


----------



## Mikroflame (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist nur eine kleine Anmerkung,aber ein PC der WoW mit wirklich allem auf Hoch flüssig schafft,der packt auch locker Aion auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig. Wobei ich es für 520&#8364; Maximal (wgn Betriebssystem) eng mit WoW auf allen auf Hoch werden würde.

Maln Beispiel. Mein Lappy schaffte WoW mit so allem auf 75%-100%,und schatten auf 25%, Solo in Nordend mit ca 45 FPS. In Aion hab ich alles auf hoch und zocke mit 90-140 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

WoW mag geringere Anforderungen haben, frisst aber doch wie Sau. Schlampiger Programmierung und jahrelangem Flickenteppichpatchen sei Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem 550€ PC machst du sicherlich nicht viel falsch.  Wenn du noch nie an Mainboard oder CPU gearbeitet hast würde ich lieber die 20€ bei Hardwareversand investieren. Falsche Schritten grillen dir schnell die Komponenten.


----------



## Independent (27. Oktober 2009)

> - WOW auf vollen Details spielen (Schattenquali auch ganz oben) ohne Ruckler



Kannste knicken. Die letzte Stufe (Kantenglättung der Schatten) schafft keine Grafikkarte. Ich wander in dem Moment von 170FPS auf 20FPS.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Kannste knicken. Die letzte Stufe (Kantenglättung der Schatten) schafft keine Grafikkarte. Ich wander in dem Moment von 170FPS auf 20FPS.



Aber ganz bestimmt schafft das eine Grafikkarte im Preissegment von 130 Euro aufwärts. Die HD4890 zB.


----------



## Independent (27. Oktober 2009)

Die GTX295 ist die schnellste Grafikkarte, die packt das nichma`. 

Programmierung unter aller Sau...


----------



## Vaishyana (27. Oktober 2009)

Dass die GTX295 als MultiGPU das nicht schaffst bezweifele ich. Falls es bei dir nicht klappt scheint es an etwas anderem zu liegen.


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Mein Bruder mit einem super Prozessor und 2x GTX280 schafft es nicht mal. Ultra bedeutet das es in jedem Gebiet flüssig läuft, mit Schatteneffekten in Ecken oder geschlossenen Gebäude stellen kann jeder, aber im freien rumfliegen ohne unter 30 FPS zu kommen, ist unmöglich.


----------



## Independent (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ist gar nichts im argen. 

Kantenglättung der Schatten ist bei jedem Spiel ein Overkill. Deshalb wird sie auch nirgendwo eingesetzt. 
Sagen wir es aus Sicht der Entwickler: "Das Preis-Optik-Verhältnis ist unter aller Sau".


----------



## Vaishyana (27. Oktober 2009)

Komisch, ein Kumpel schafft es mit einer 4890 von XFX und einem C2Q Q9550 auf Ultra mit einer Auflösung von 1900x1400 (?).

/edit: auch in Gebieten wie z.B. Zul'Drak


----------



## Independent (27. Oktober 2009)

Auch bei 8AA und 16AF?

Film das ab, dann glaub ich es dir. WoW profitiert nicht von einem 4 Kerner und meine CPU steht atm (asstomouth) auf 3,8Ghz.


----------



## Vaishyana (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache eim Wochenende mal ein paar Screens von den WoW und CCC Einstellungen. Was die Anisotropische Filterung angeht, weiß ich nicht ob die auf 16x gestellt ist im CCC. Mal sehen...


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

WoW profitiert nicht mal von nem Dual Core.
Die Engine ist einfach n krasser Flickenteppich und das spürt man.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Die GTX295 ist die schnellste Grafikkarte, die packt das nichma`.
> 
> Programmierung unter aller Sau...



Kannst du so nicht sagen. Es hängt vom Spiel ab. In einen Spiel, daß nicht von SLI/Crossfire profitiert und da gehört Wow soweit ich weiß dazu, bleibt dir unterm Strich eine GTX260.
Das wiederum würde heißen, daß es genug gibt, womit man Wow bei weitem besser spielen kann, als mit deiner Karte.


----------



## SirCire (27. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Diskussion, ich frage nur nochmal dazwischen. Einfach den 550€ Rechner nehmen, Betriebssystem nehm ich dann was? Vista? 7? 32bit? 64? und wähle zusammenbau und das wars? 
Und bei den Schatten wusste ich nicht, dass die so Resourcen fressend sind. Dann lass ich die halt unten und spiele so wie immer, mit nem schwarzen runden Kreis unterm Charakter.


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Ist halt immer sone Sache, ich mein du kannst 1-2 Balken hochstellen, aber auf volle Pulle, da schaffts einfach kaum nen Rechner es flüssig dazustellen noch.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2009)

SirCire schrieb:


> Schöne Diskussion, ich frage nur nochmal dazwischen. Einfach den 550&#8364; Rechner nehmen, Betriebssystem nehm ich dann was? Vista? 7? 32bit? 64? und wähle zusammenbau und das wars?
> Und bei den Schatten wusste ich nicht, dass die so Resourcen fressend sind. Dann lass ich die halt unten und spiele so wie immer, mit nem schwarzen runden Kreis unterm Charakter.



Störe nicht unsere Diskussion mit unnötigen Fragen. Such dir deinen eigenen Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spass bei Seite!

Naja, in Sachen Grafikkarte musst du halt für dich entscheiden. Da oben sehe ich eine 5770. Eine ATI4890 kostet aber auch nicht mehr und ist ne Ecke schneller.
Dafür ist die 5770 halt neuer, braucht weniger Strom und hat DirectX11, was in späteren Spielen dann durchaus einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringen kann.

Jetzt musst du halt entscheiden. Eher schneller oder neuer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als OS Win7 64bit.

Und wenn es leise sein soll, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich auch noch eine gute Idee, zwei Gehäuselüfter zum Asgard dazu zu bestellen, die etwas Qualität haben.
Sowieso ist da nur einer drin, weswegen es generell nicht schaden könnte, hinten auch noch einen einzubauen.

Und außerdem kostet der 955er bei Hardwareversand nur einen Euro mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein 940er macht also immo keinen Sinn. 200 Mhz mehr für 1 Euro würde ich nehmen.

Und der Ram passt auch nicht. Der 800er ist immo ja teurer als der 1066er. Also natürlich den PC8500 nehmen. Poste lieber nochmal deinen Warenkorb, bevor du abschickst.


----------



## Xerivor (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja mein Pc schafft WoW auf Ultra...o0 ruckelfrei 60FPS außer bei der Primetime in Dala da gehts dann mal unter die 30


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Hat ja auch soviel mit deinem PC selbst zu tun wenn du LAGfrei spielen kannst.._


----------



## Xerivor (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok war dumm ausgedrückt Ruckelfrei besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Na dann poste doch mal deinen "Ich kann WoW damit auf höchsten Details ruckelfrei spielen"-PC.._


----------



## Xerivor (27. Oktober 2009)

Muss ich mich jetzt hier beweisen weil mein Rechner WoW auf Ultra stemmt? Ehrlich gesagt hab ich weniger lust jetzt den genauen Namen vom Ram usw. rauszusuchen..


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Genauen Namen nicht , mich interessiert auch eher CPU / Graka..aber nein , du musst dich nicht beweisen..nur würde es Sinn machen deine Aussage mit guten Argumenten (der PC) zu unterlegen.._


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich war aber auch der Meinung, dass ich WoW ohne Probleme in vollen Details gespielt habe; das habe ich aber zum letzten Mal im Juni gespielt und da nur in einer Auflösung von 1440x900

Oder sind meine Erinnerungen schon so verschwommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (27. Oktober 2009)

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3,6GHz (Übertaktet)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 260


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Wundert mich..

Hab selbst E8400 & 4870 und wenn ich die Schatten auf´s maximum gestellt hatte sind die FPS gesunken..und das nicht grad wenig.._


----------



## Xerivor (27. Oktober 2009)

Kantenglättung auf?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (27. Oktober 2009)

~-~ Jaja die Buffed Community...

Mein Rechner packt wow auf Ultra mit 60fps, und das is sogar noch "schlecht" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (27. Oktober 2009)

_Jaja..die Leute ausm WoW-Forum.._


----------



## Xerivor (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich weiß nicht... ICH habe noch nie gehört das "kaum" ein PC WoW auf Ultra stemmt.. bzw das man dafür ein HIGH-END-MEGA-ROXXOR-HYPER Rechner braucht...
Da bin ich persöhnlich eher die Meinung das manche einen riesen großen Fehler machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Klar ist WoW "fail" Programmiert das Engine is vollkommen veraltet ist meines wissens auf WC3 Basis ( ? ) aber das ein PC WoW nicht auf Ultra schafft sry aber da ,Trifft der Kopf die Wand kritisch...


----------



## DarknessShadow (27. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Die GTX295 ist die schnellste Grafikkarte, die packt das nichma`.
> (...)


LOL?  ich hba die  Grafikkarte    NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260  (896 M   und es kommt NIE !!! unter 40fps obwohl ich alles max hab  sogar wenn cih mit 2 bilschrimen spiele bleibts über 40fps




Soramac schrieb:


> Mein Bruder mit einem super Prozessor und 2x GTX280 schafft es nicht mal. Ultra bedeutet das es in jedem Gebiet flüssig läuft, mit Schatteneffekten in Ecken oder geschlossenen Gebäude stellen kann jeder, aber im freien rumfliegen ohne unter 30 FPS zu kommen, ist unmöglich.


2x GTX280 lol? was hat dein bruder mit dem pc gemacht das er so schlecht ist?


----------



## Xerivor (27. Oktober 2009)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> 2x GTX280 lol? was hat dein bruder mit dem pc gemacht das er so schlecht ist?



Epic failen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (27. Oktober 2009)

Ernsthaft... um WoW auf Ultra zu Spielen und trotzdem ne Ordentliche FPS Rate zu haben braucht man keinen Ultra Rechner.
Ich hab dauerhaft 2 Bildschirme am Rechner, und kann 2x WoW auf Ultra Öffnen und bin immernoch bei 30+ FPS!

Mein Rechner?

CPU: Intel Core 2 QUAD Q9550 @ 2,83ghz 
RAM: 4 gig, wobei nur 3,5 nutzbar wegen 32 bit system
Graka: Radeon HD 4850

So, das ist KEIN Ultra-Rechner, und er packt es...


----------



## DarknessShadow (27. Oktober 2009)

Hor.I.zon schrieb:


> Ernsthaft... um WoW auf Ultra zu Spielen und trotzdem ne Ordentliche FPS Rate zu haben braucht man keinen Ultra Rechner.
> Ich hab dauerhaft 2 Bildschirme am Rechner, und kann 2x WoW auf Ultra Öffnen und bin immernoch bei 30+ FPS!
> 
> Mein Rechner?
> ...


 100% zustimmen


----------



## Soramac (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß ja echt nicht, wo ihr mit euren Schatteneffekten und Multiplasming auf 8x rumlatscht, aber bestimmt nicht in Tausendwinter ....


----------



## SirCire (27. Oktober 2009)

So, mit Abstrichen bei der Graka, komme ich jetzt auf diese Teile... Günstig ist was anderes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sollte es denn wirklich der X4 945 sein? Der X2 250 ist gute 70€ billiger...


----------



## eMJay (27. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja echt nicht, wo ihr mit euren Schatteneffekten und Multiplasming auf 8x rumlatscht, aber bestimmt nicht in Tausendwinter ....


mit 800x600 sollte es glaube ich gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nur aus dem Zusammenstellungs Thread kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann nix dafür das es billigere und bessere teile gibt ^^


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2009)

SirCire schrieb:


> So, mit Abstrichen bei der Graka, komme ich jetzt auf diese Teile... Günstig ist was anderes...
> 
> EDIT: Sollte es denn wirklich der X4 945 sein? Der X2 250 ist gute 70&#8364; billiger...



Musst du doch selbst wissen, was du willst. Für Wow reicht der 250er auch. Es gibt aber auch Spiele, wo er bereits jetzt schon an seine Grenzen kommt.

Und wenn dir das andere Zeug zu teuer ist, dann musst du halt auf Billigteile zurückgreifen. Es gibt auch billige Schrott-Boards für 30 Euro. Es gibt billige Netzteile und es gibt billige Festplatten. Alles eine Frage der Qualität. Wie wichtig dir diese ist, musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Independent (28. Oktober 2009)

> Naja ich weiß nicht... ICH habe noch nie gehört das "kaum" ein PC WoW auf Ultra stemmt.. bzw das man dafür ein HIGH-END-MEGA-ROXXOR-HYPER Rechner braucht...
> Da bin ich persöhnlich eher die Meinung das manche einen riesen großen Fehler machen smile.gif, Klar ist WoW "fail" Programmiert das Engine is vollkommen veraltet ist meines wissens auf WC3 Basis ( ? ) aber das ein PC WoW nicht auf Ultra schafft sry aber da ,Trifft der Kopf die Wand kritisch...



Jaja..und dann Threads eröffnen: "Hilfe main WoW laggt!"

*Ich will hier mal eins klarstellen: *

Ultra heißt, jeden Regler ganz nach rechts und 8xAA/16AF! Ich hab hier ne GTX260 und`ne 4850 und obwohl diese Grafikkarten recht gut sind, packen sie nicht annährend den oben-genannten Ultra-Modus.

Wenn ich schon die Frage lese: "Hast du Kantenglättung aktiviert"... Wir sind ja hier nicht im Kindergarten. Ohne AA läuft doch jedes Game mit ner 8800GT flüssig.

Bevor hier weiter auf`de Kagge gehauen wird, guckt euch die Tabelle an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte: Keine Kantenglättung, Keine Schatten und eine GTX285 
                    Für den Ultramodus dürft ihr nochmal 30% von den Werten oben abziehen...


----------



## SirCire (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, kleinerer Prozessor, nochmal die Grafikkarte getauscht.
Letzte Frage meinerseits, dann könnt ihr weiter über euer AA reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passen Prozessor und Mainboard zusammen?
Ist das Netzteil stark genug dimensioniert?
Läuft die gewählte Windows 7 Version auf dem Rechner?
Sind 2 Gehäuselüfter, (einer vorne der Luft ansaugt, einer hinten der Luft rauspustet) notwendig für einen solchen Rechner?
Andere Anmerkungen?


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2009)

Also pauschal lässt sich sagen, das Windows 7 und Vista auf allen neuen PCs einwandfrei laufen.
Im Grunde brauchst du nicht mal mehr Treiber seperat installieren, da die schon drin sind - ist aber besser die zu installieren, denn meist sind die Treiber über die Updatefunktion etwas älter als die derzeit existierenden. Liegt wohl daran, dass die durch MS auf Qualität geprüft werden oder so...
Windows 7 - besser als XP und Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Leistungstechnisch, Optisch, Logisch.. ^^)
64bit - zukunftssicher und keine Probs mit 32bit Anwendungen (Treiber sind keine Anwendungen!)
Home Prem - reicht vollkommen aus für deine Bedürfnisse (Professional, Enterprise und Ultimate sind für fr34ks xD )

Bzgl Gehäuselüfter:
Theoretisch (!) bräuchtest du keinen. Aber warte diesbezüglich noch auf die anderen, was die sagen.
Das gleiche gilt beim Netzteil, ich bin mir unsicher, aber ich denke man sollte schon ~500Watt drin haben, oder?

LG
Nira ^.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Nen Laptop soll es nicht werden oder?^^ Ich meine mich zu erinnern das SO-Dimm Laptop/Mobile Ram is
Sollte ich recht haben hier Alternativen
4096MB KVR CL5 HyperX-Kit DDR2 800
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X DHX CL5, PC6400/800
4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800
Sind auch alles 4 GiG DDR2 Speicher, sollte ich falsch liegen einfach ignorieren.


----------



## SirCire (28. Oktober 2009)

Nein Laptop soll es nicht werden. Ich hatte einfach aufs günstigste Angebot geklickt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wusste ich ja nicht, dass SO-Dimm für Laptop Ram steht... Aber wieder was gelernt...
Aber damits nicht unter geht...
Passen Prozessor und Mainboard zusammen?
Ist das Netzteil stark genug dimensioniert?
Sind 2 Gehäuselüfter, (einer vorne der Luft ansaugt, einer hinten der Luft rauspustet) notwendig für einen solchen Rechner?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja der CPU passt drauf, Netzteil bin ich mir nicht sicher bei Gehäuselüftern also schaden kann es nicht aber zwingend erforderlich ist es dort glaube ich auch nicht zu mal beim Asgard schon vorne einer verbaut ist.


----------



## SirCire (28. Oktober 2009)

Beim Netzteil also 450Watt oder 500Watt? 
Welchen Gehäuserlüfter sollte ich denn dann noch nehmen... 
Ich finde übringens in der Beschreibung des Gehäuses keine Stelle wo steht, dass da nen Lüfter drin ist.. 
Woher weiß man sowas... ist das mittlerweile Standard....?


----------



## Drydema (28. Oktober 2009)

Lüfter  	Vorderseite : 1 x 12 cm - ( 1 installiert) ¦ Rückseite : 1 x 12 cm - ( 0 installiert) ¦ Seite : 2 x 12 cm - ( 0 installiert)

einfach bei erweiterte beschreibung schaun da findet man solche sachen dann


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm<-- Kannst du nehmen für Hinten
Das Xigmatek Go Green 500 Watt Ist aber vollkommen ausreichend. Aber ich kann mich nur wieder holen Ich habe keine Anhnung ob nicht auch die 400 Watt reichen. Du kannst gerne noch warten bis jemand kommt der es dir genau sagen kann.
Wegen dem verbauten Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCire (28. Oktober 2009)

Jo. Aschen auf mein Haupt, unter Erweiterte Eigenschafften habe ich nicht nachgesehen...
Dann warten wir mal bis sich hier einer meldet der Rat weiß, wie groß das Netzteil sein sollte...


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

SirCire schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Prozessor ist nun für die Grafikkarte etwas schlecht gewählt. Die Grafikkarte würde von einer schnelleren CPU auf jedenfall profitieren.
In einigen Spielen wird dir das zum Flaschenhals. Für Wow aber sicherlich egal.

Prozessor passt zum Board, aber halt eingeschränkt. Der HTL wird beschränkt auf auf 3,6 GT/s, anstelle der 4. Ist aber nicht tragisch, bzw. du wirst davon nichts merken.

Das Netzteil würde ich wechseln. 400 Watt geht in Ordnung, aber dann mit mehr Ampere auf den 12V-Schienen und hoher Combined Power, die hier leider auch nicht angegeben ist.

Windows 7 läuft überall, außer auf irgendwelchen untermotorisierten Netbooks.

2 Gehäuselüfter können notwenig werden, wenn du eine ATI 4870 mit Lüfter wählst, die die Luft nicht effizient nach außen bläst. Auch sonst schadet es nicht. Ich hatte selbst mal eine ATI4870 und kann dir sagen, daß die Karte unter Last durchaus mal 80° und auch mehr erreicht. Eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Hitze, die sich zur Abwärme der CPU und sämtlichen anderen Komponenten gesellt.

Andere Anmerkungen?

Wie oben gesagt, CPU und Grafikkarte ergeben kein gutes Team. Stören wird es nur überall da, wo die CPU an ihre Grenzen kommt und die Grafikkarte noch könnte.
Ansonsten ist es natürlich egal, ob ich jetzt 60 oder nur 50 FPS habe, hauptsache ich empfinde es als flüssig.

Achja und zum Speicher: Soweit ich das sehe gibt es bei Hardwareversand für 65 Euro bereits PC8500. Es wäre zu überlegen, gleich den schnelleren zu nehmen.

Edit: Okay, die Preise für den Speicher scheinen sich über Nacht mal wieder geändert zu haben. Das beste Angebot wäre der 8000er.

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...56&agid=677


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Jaja..und dann Threads eröffnen: "Hilfe main WoW laggt!"
> 
> *Ich will hier mal eins klarstellen: *
> 
> ...




Jo genau schafft kein Rechner anährend... k.A. was du da für ein Mist laberst aber so ein Dreck hab ich wirklich noch nicht gehört.
Keine Ahnung was ihr da treibt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



k.A. ob ich jetzt falsch liege und das kein Ultra ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei der wirklich niedrigen Auflösung nicht sehr verwunderlich. Aber hast du auch im Treiber AA/AF erzwungen? Das glaube ich nämlich eher weniger :>


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei 19 Zoll Monitor geht die auflösung nicht höher... kein fan von Widescreen


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Fand Widescreen bei WoW eigentlich immer sehr praktisch.

Erzwing mal im Nvdia Treiber AA/AF und guck dann mal nach den fps.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

AA steht im Treiber momentan auf die Anwendung entscheiden lassen.. hatte ich bis jetzt so weil mein alter Rechner mit einer Geforce 6700 hatte dann 0 Anti Alasing weil das irgendwie die Einstellungen von WoW überschrieben hatte.. wie das hier ist weiß ich jetzt nicht noch nicht ausprobiert weil ich schon seit längerem kein WoW mehr Spiele..


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Ohne erzwungenes AA/AF hab ich das auch flüssig mit ner 9800GT auf 1680x1050 gepackt. Aber mit kannst du das voll und ganz vergessen. Und wenn du das im Treiber umstellt, soll es ja auch die Einstellungen von WoW überschreiben, da du ja noch bessere Qualität erzwingst, die WoW eigentlich garnicht bieten will :>


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich find AF nicht im Treiber ... bzw die Bezeichnung Anisotropische Filterung..


----------



## Independent (28. Oktober 2009)

> Jo genau schafft kein Rechner anährend... k.A. was du da für ein Mist laberst aber so ein Dreck hab ich wirklich noch nicht gehört.
> Keine Ahnung was ihr da treibt...



Geh zurück in deinen Kindergarten. Hier spielen die großen Jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor einer Wand einen Screenshot mit der Auflösung machen kannste knicken...

EDIT:

Und werde bite mal nicht ausfallend...


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

So AA steht auf Qualität also Regler auf Max.  mit häckschen an meine Bevorzugten Einstellungen übernehmen FPS von 58-60 unverändert.. AF noch nicht im Treiber gefunden.

EDIT: Sieht ja nochmal anderst aus mit AA im Treiber auf Qualität gestellt nice..


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

DA: http://s7.directupload.net/images/091028/a93a2747.jpg


----------



## Ogil (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie probierst Du das eigentlich aus wenn Du seit laengerem kein WoW mehr spielst?


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

k danke starte mit alles volle pulle ^^


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Muhaha...genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Acc vom Freund ;-)?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Warum hat man, wenn man nichtmehr spielt WoW auffem Rechner?


----------



## Urengroll (28. Oktober 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Acc vom Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Screen or it didnt happen!


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich auch auf dem Rechner und spiele schon lang nicht mehr. Warum, keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hab ich ja mal wieder Bock und so lange es nicht an Platz mangelt, warum nicht?^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs sofort gelöscht, damit bei aktiven Account ja nichtmehr die Gefahr besteht :> 

Außerdem formatier ich sowieso alle 1-2 Monate, weil ich immer alles so zumülle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

schwankt stark zwischen 35-55 FPS.. bzw beim fliegen gehts schön in den Keller..


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Screen von dem WoW Ordner?^^


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Da siehste es, die FPS brechen ein. Wir haben ja die ganze Zeit nur von WoW mit AA/AF bis zum Anschlag geredet


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Da siehste es, die FPS brechen ein. Wir haben ja die ganze Zeit nur von WoW mit AA/AF bis zum Anschlag geredet



Jou ich hab aber Gedacht nur die Einstellungen in WoW auf Ultra also Sorry.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wollt ihr immer noch Screen von WoW-Ordner oder ähnlichem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich habs sofort gelöscht, damit bei aktiven Account ja nichtmehr die Gefahr besteht :>
> 
> Außerdem formatier ich sowieso alle 1-2 Monate, weil ich immer alles so zumülle
> 
> ...



Alle 1-2 Monate?

Dir ist schon bewusst, daß dein Leben zeitlich begrenzt ist?

Ich formatiere vielleicht alle zwei Jahre und dann auch nur dann, weil neue Hardware verbaut wird.


----------



## Independent (28. Oktober 2009)

Also bei mir bricht er schon ein, wenn ich die Schatten auf Kantenglättung stelle.

Ich mach heute abend auch mal 2 Screenies.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Was hat das damit zu tun, das mein Leben zeitlich begrenzt ist? Das formatieren dauert samt Neuinstallation nichtmal ne Stunde. Die wichtigsten Installer (Treiber, Winamp, VLC, etc.) hab ich eh immer auf ner externen Festplatte. 

Ab und zu formatier ich auch weil ich langeweile hab


----------



## Xerivor (28. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Also bei mir bricht er schon ein, wenn ich die Schatten auf Kantenglättung stelle.
> 
> Ich mach heute abend auch mal 2 Screenies.



30' Zoll Bildschirm mit Nativer Auflösung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun, das mein Leben zeitlich begrenzt ist? Das formatieren dauert samt Neuinstallation nichtmal ne Stunde. Die wichtigsten Installer (Treiber, Winamp, VLC, etc.) hab ich eh immer auf ner externen Festplatte.
> 
> Ab und zu formatier ich auch weil ich langeweile hab



Wäre mir trotzdem zu aufwendig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei es natürlich auch davon abhängt, was man so auf dem Rechner hat. Bei mir brauchst du locker 2 Tage, bis alles wieder so ist, wie es war.


----------



## Shefanix (28. Oktober 2009)

Bis ich alles eingerichtet habe dauert auch seine Zeit. Einige Sachen fallen mir erst auf wenn ichs brauche. Andere Sachen dauern einfach zulange. Und ab und an hab ich auch einfach kein Bock irgendwas einzustellen :>


----------



## Independent (28. Oktober 2009)

EDIT:

Wegen Fehler, nächste Seite


----------



## Independent (28. Oktober 2009)

In der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung steht alles auf Anwendungsgesteuert. Bildschirm is 22Zoll mit 1680*1050er Auflösung.

Ich kann im Moment leider keine Screen in Nordend machen, aber ich habe mir ne "belebte" Stelle in Strangleporn ausgesucht. 

In der Regel habe ich ohne Schattenregler ganz nach rechts 120-170FPS. Mit komme ich auf 30-60FPS..GILT NUR FÜR DIE ALTE WELT!

Erstes Bild zeigt deaktivierte Kantenglättung der Schatten:

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8875/ready1.jpg

Zweites Bild aktivierte Kantenglättung:

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5180/ready2q.jpg


So und in Nordend dürfen wir den Wert nochmal halbieren. Da komme ich ohne auf 60-80FPS und mit auf 20-40FPS.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. Oktober 2009)

Hm,ohne den Zaun wären die FPS wohl noch etwas geringer ^^

Hm, bei mir lag ich auf etwa 2 fps in Dalaran, sobald ich alles (auch AA und AF) hoch Gestellt hatte.
Ohne AA und ohne AF & Schatten auf dem zweiten oder dritten Balken, lag ich bei ca 40-50 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor ist nun für die Grafikkarte etwas schlecht gewählt. Die Grafikkarte würde von einer schnelleren CPU auf jedenfall profitieren.
> In einigen Spielen wird dir das zum Flaschenhals. Für Wow aber sicherlich egal.
> 
> Prozessor passt zum Board, aber halt eingeschränkt. Der HTL wird beschränkt auf auf 3,6 GT/s, anstelle der 4. Ist aber nicht tragisch, bzw. du wirst davon nichts merken.
> ...


Damit der Threadersteller auch findet was er sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Fullquote^^ und eine Frage Klos hatte ich recht mim Ram? steht bisel über deinem Post^^


----------



## SirCire (28. Oktober 2009)

Nu sind es doch über 600 Euro geworden, Versand wird sicher auch nochmal Kosten. :/
Wie siehts nun aus? Ich habe den Vorgeschlagenen RAM genommen, das Netzteil auf 500Watt erhöht und nochmal die CPU etwas erhöht, da du ja meintest, das könnte sonst Bremsen.
Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Damit der Threadersteller auch findet was er sucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, ist Notebook.

@TE: sieht gut aus. Wusste garnicht, daß ein 925er herausgekommen ist. Was ich komisch finde, der 920er ist auch noch teurer.

Hast du mit Absicht einen Led-Lüfter gewählt?


----------



## SirCire (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Lüfter wurde mir von Animalm4st3r empfohlen.. Auf Seite 3.. Mitte... ich habe den nun einfach genommen. 
Es kann auch gern jeder andere sein, soll halt hinten nur eingebaut werden um die Luft rauszupusten.

EDIT: Aber ansonsten, grünes Licht für den Rechner ja? Könnte man also so bestellen?
Kein zu schwaches Netzteil?
Mainboard-CPU passt?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

SirCire schrieb:


> EDIT: Aber ansonsten, grünes Licht für den Rechner ja? Könnte man also so bestellen?
> Kein zu schwaches Netzteil?
> Mainboard-CPU passt?


Jo ist alles OK passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab auch einen bei mir drin obwohl es nen geschlossenes Case ist, sind nicht zu laut und haben ne Super leistung aber wenns Ohne LED sein soll 
XILENCE Power Gehäuselüfter 12cm
Hab ich hinten Drin, der Xigmatek hat den ersetzt der Standartmäßig bei mir drin war ich hab beim Hardwarewechsel nähmlich ausversehen das Kabel vom Origianlüfter kaputt geschnitten als ich nen Kabelbinder aufgeschnitten hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

Absolut gelungene Zusammenstellung, aber ich möchte noch was zum Gehäuse und den Lüftern anmerken:

Das Asgard habe ich gerade selbst hier stehen wegen einem Modding-Contest (siehe Signatur). Der Lüfter, der mitgeliefert wird, ist nicht gerade leise. Da bei meinem Mod das Thema schwarz/orange wird habe ich 5 von den LED-Lüftern verbaut, die du auch in deinem Warenkorb hast. Was soll ich dazu sagen? Extrem starker Luftdurchsatz, dafür auf 12V aber auch wirklich laut. Ohne Lüftersteuerung wirklich nicht zu empfehlen, auch wenn du geschrieben hast, dass die Lautstärke eher sekundär ist.
Auf der anderen Seite sehen sie natürlich super aus, auch hinter der Mesh-Front. Da kommt aber schon der nächste Haken: Hinter der Mesh-Front sind extrem hässliche Gitter. Daher würde ich die entweder wegschneiden oder einen unbeleuchteten Lüfter nehmen. Bilder dazu findest du in meiner Signatur auf Seite 2.

Als Gehäuselüfter würde ich eher 2x diesen hier einsetzen:
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...980&agid=42

Der ist leise, bietet dennoch genug Durchsatz und ist qualitativ hochwertig.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Scythe wären jetzt auch mein Vorschlag gewesen, weil die wirklich sehr leise arbeiten und dennoch ausreichend Leistung bringen.
Aber ich glaube nicht, daß er sich von zwei Gehäuselüftern für 20 Euro begeistern lassen kann.^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

naja gut, die andere Alternative wäre eine Lüftersteuerung. Ich hab bei mir diese hier verbaut: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...035&agid=42 und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Komplett gedrosselt sind dann auch die orangen Xigmateks still, aber natürlich leuchten die LEDs nichtmehr so hell (finde ich aber angenehmer).


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

Qualität hat halt seinen Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich denke nicht das er sein Case zersägen will^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. Oktober 2009)

naja, die Front und das Gitter waren wirklich schnell ab. Man sieht auch absolut nichts von dem Eingriff. Mit dem Gitter sieht es aber einfach nur bescheuert aus. Ich poste jetzt einfach mal das Bild hier auch nochmal. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gitter ist komplett hinter der Meshfront, ich kann auch noch eins ohne hochladen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (28. Oktober 2009)

du hast hinter der  Laufwerksblenden auch einen verbaut, das sieht komisch aus und ja das Gitter sieht echt shice aus, ich denke deshalb ist da auch ein unbeleuchteter drin^^


----------



## SirCire (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe, ich werde den unbeleuchteten bestellen. Was die Lautstärke angeht, ich habe hier zur Zeit eine kleine Flugzeugturbine stehen, den ich wie gesagt immer höre. 
Wenn mein PC bootet, hör ich nichtmal mehr die Straßenbahn vor der Tür langfahren. Von daher wird das schon in Ordnung gehen. Werde morgen nochmal posten was ich nun genau bestellt habe.

Gute Nacht und danke nochmals für eure Hilfe


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du die Scythe-Lüfter nimmst und dazu einen einigermaßen anständigen CPU-Kühler, dann hast du einen leisen PC. Das muss auch nicht unbedingt sehr teuer sein: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...48&agid=288

Dann wäre es zwar doch deutlich über deinen 600€, aber es ist leise. 

Zur Not kannst du das aber auch später nachrüsten. Das ist kein Problem, für den Einbau des Kühlers musst du das Mainboard nicht ausbauen.


----------



## Niranda (29. Oktober 2009)

hübscher staubsauger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCire (29. Oktober 2009)

SO. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist es geworden. Mein Budget um 4 Cent gesprengt.. ich hasse mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schade nur, das gestern Nachmittag das Netzteil noch da war, und heute Vormittag schon nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Lautstärke. Ich werde ihn mir hinstellen und ich werde mir den "Lärm" mal anhören den er macht. 
Sollte ich wirklich das Gefühl haben, dass mich das stört, werde ich die von dir empfohlenen Lüfter nachrüsten.
Allerdings glaube ich da noch nicht wirklich dran. Denn mein jetztiger macht schon nen gehörigen Krach und ich habe mich dran gewöhnt.

Wenn der denn dann hier ankommt, ist ja Windows noch nicht druff, wie sollten denn meine ersten Schritte dann aussehen?
Ich stelle mir das so vor.
1. Auspacken
2. Kurz öffnen und überprüfen ob alle Komponenten und Kabel noch fest stecken
3. Schließen, Kabel von allen Pereferie-Geräten anschließen
4. Einschalten
5. ?? Irgendwie die Windows CD ins Laufwerk bekommen und den PC neu starten damit der Windows-Installations-Prozess startet ??
6. ?? Partionen anlegen... Ähm... 100 GB für Windows Partion, und Rest für Daten + Spiele, oder welche Partionen eigenen sich besser?
7. Alles wieder installieren was ich denn so brauche....


----------



## Asoriel (29. Oktober 2009)

Toller PC!

Und ja, die Reihenfolge die du da in Erwägung ziehst bietet sich durchaus an. Wie du das Laufwerk geöffnet bekommst? Na so wie immer: Mit nem Schraubenzieher aufhebeln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein Quatsch, einfach den Knopf drücken, wie sonst?

Bei 500GB würde ich 100GB/200GB/165GB partitionieren. Du kannst aber natürlich auch 100GB/365GB machen, das ist relativ egal.


----------



## SirCire (3. November 2009)

Er ist da. 
Und er steht nun unterm Schreibtisch und schnurrt vor sich hin. Am Anfang war ich etwas mit der Preinstaitons Kit DVD verwirrt, aber nun läuft Win 7.
Zum ersten Eindruck. Ja man hört ihn. Ich vermute es ist der standardmässig im Gehäuse verbaute Lüfter den man drehen hört.
Aber, er ist immernoch 10 mal leiser als mein alter Rechner. Was mir die Umstellung sicher erleichtert.
Jetzt gehts daran, die gesamten gesicherten Dateien von der externen auf die schöne F3 zu verschieben, Ordnerstrukturen anzulegen und das wichtigste natürlich, dass eine oder andere Spiel installieren.

Ich möchte mich nochmals bei allen die geholfen haben bedanken. Ich bin (nach der ersten Stunde mit dem neuen PC) hoch zufrieden.

EDIT: Muss ich bei Win 7 irgendwas besonders beachten? Er mag die ATI CD mit dem Catalyst Treibern für die Graka nicht starten. 
Laufwerk dreht, aber kein Autostart wird ausgeführt / kein ATI Menü Fenster erscheint.


----------



## Shefanix (3. November 2009)

Lad dir den Treiber am besten direkt von ATI runter, die CD-Treiber sind eigentlich immer veraltet :>

Edit: Hier http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst...windows-7-64bit


----------



## Revax89 (11. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab mir den selben pc bestellt wie SirCire. Passt genau für meine Bedürfnisse und lag auch in meiner Preisklasse. Am Anfang lief alles wunderbar und ohne große Probleme. Nun hab ich aber ein Problem damit. Da ich gesehen hab das einem hier gut geholfen wird dachte ich, ich frag einfach mal hier nach (hab mich extra registriert^^). Auserdem wisst ihr gleich mit was für einem pc ihr es zu tun habt.

Und zwar ging der Rechner einfach aus, einfach so, im normalen Gebrauch. Einfach zack aus, hat sich also nich heruntergefahren oder so. Gestern das erste mal passiert. Ich mach ihn wieder an, er fährt hoch und funktioniert. Aber dann, nach ein paar minuten das gleiche wieder. Das wiederholt sich immer wieder. Manchmal gehts eine Weile, manchmal geht er schon ein paar Sek. aus nachdem ich ihr eingeschalten habe. Manchmal reagiert er auch garnicht wenn ich auf Power drücke. Er ging auch schon von selbst wieder an für ein paar Sekunden und dann wieder aus.

Kenn mich leider nicht ganz so viel mit der Materie aus. Hab mich zwar etwas informiert aber keine lösung für mich gefunden. Könnte es an einer zu hohen Temperatur liegen? Oder am Netzteil? Hab ich eigentlich ausgeschlossen, da das zeug ja alles neu ist und passen müsste. Hab auch alle Stecker schon kontrolliert.
Oder hab ich den Gehäuselüfter etwa falsch eingebaut, das es so zu heiß wird? Er sitzt hinten und bläst die luft raus... (das einzige Teil das ich selbst eingebaut habe)
Und was hat es eigentlich mit der Preinstallationskit DVD auf sich? Ka für was die ist. Hätt ich die gebraucht? Hat ja auch ohne funktioniert.

Achja, fals er dann doch mal hochfährt kommt folgende Warnung:


Warning: MAIN BIOS CHECKSUM ERROR!

Retrieving recovery source from HPA.... HPA not available!!
Retrieving recovery source from Backup BIOS.... Done!

BIOS Auto-Recovering ......


Damit kann ich aber auch nicht viel anfangen.
Danach fährt er normal hoch (natürlich frägt er noch ob ich Windows normal starten will oder im abgesicherten Modus, da er ja nicht odrnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde).
War schon im BIOS drin. Da kann ich persönlich aber nicht viel rauslesen...

Wär echt super wenn man mir da helfen könnte. Danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Antworten.
Hoffe mal das es nur ne Kleinichkeit ist die ich übersehen hab^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (12. November 2009)

Wir wärs mit einem Phenom 2 X4 955 Black Edition??

Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H, AMD 785G, ATX             Mobo

4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1333C9 DDR3, CL9          RAM

http://geizhals.at/a415253.html  ( CPU )

Graka, Netzteil etc musst du selber eintscheiden. Club3D HD4890 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4890, PCI-Express
oder 5850 aber keine ahnung wann die mal richtig verfügbar sind., Netzteil ( http://geizhals.at/a271405.html )

www.Hardwareversand.de


----------



## Rethelion (12. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Wir wärs mit einem Phenom 2 X4 955 Black Edition??




Der Pc ist doch schon längst bestellt und geliefert....


----------



## Palatschinkn (12. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Der Pc ist doch schon längst bestellt und geliefert....



Das ging aber schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

